# Wanted in West Sussex



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

A cheap site near the village of Clayton which is south of Burgess Hill.

I am researching my family tree and want to take some photos of Clayton and Ditchling. Ideally the site would be within cycling distance of Clayton. Only need a piece of grass really.

I have seen the one at Hassocks which would be fantastic if it wasn't for the price 8O


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

The only one I know of is possibly the one you refer to as expensive - Southdown Farm Caravan & Camping Park? It is well situated between Clayton and Ditchling, although the road between is not the best for cycling. The cars tend to travel quite fast along it and there are a few dips that could hide you on a bike for a while.

There is not much at Clayton except a pub and a few houses. You could have lunch at the pub (good food) and ask them if you could leave the van in the car park whilst you wander around and take the photos you want? Then you can drive further afield to another site.

Unfortunately the area is not good for sites although there could be the odd CL tucked away somewhere.

Hope this helps.

Mark


----------



## Dide (Aug 19, 2009)

You might find this useful

http://www.thejackandjillinn.co.uk/contact.html

http://www.midsussex.gov.uk/Nimoi/sites/msdcpublic/resources/Pub Guide Placestovisit.pdf

GOOD PUB!!

Regards David


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

We live in Burgess hill and gave your request some thought:

1.0 My wife suggested the Jack & Jill pub - nice big car park -right at the bottom of Pycombe Hill - she thought they might be OK with you parking in return for buying an evening meal.

2.0 At the A23 junction with the A2300 (spur to Burgess Hill) there's a big pub/Chinese Restuarant (The Castle Inn ) - they might also be amenable to overnight parking and the Chinese food is very good.

3.0 Finally -we've lived here for 13 years and opposite the Sportsman pub at Goddards Green there's always been what looks like a small caravan site adjacent to a house at the junction - never seen it advertised - I'll check it out for you if you want (Food in the Sportsman is very good).

When did you intend to visit ??

Harry


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thank you all so much.

David - I have emailed the Jack and Jill :lol: 

Mark - the price I saw for a night is £20 at the Southdown Caravan Park! A VW campervan would be £15. They need some competion methinks.

Coulstock - we intend to visit at half term 15th Feb onwards for perhaps a week.

To be honest we would rather give £20 to the pub in return for a nice meal and a place to park :wink: 

Thanks again

Pat


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

There is a Equestrian Centre located west of the A23 at Pyecombe that you could contact and ask about camping up at. It is about 1 mile cycle from the Clayton Windmills. I run past it quite abit and there always seems to be lots of vehicles there what look like they could be in storage. http://www.brendonpyecombe.co.uk/index.asp

Or you could wildcamp in north Brighton and cycle to Clayton quite easily on the cyclepath along the A23. It's a noisy cycle ride but fast and flat. You would be at Clayton in about 20 minutes at a leisurely pace.

Then use the Underhill lane to get to Ditchling Village. Again not too far away and not a hard bike ride.

Julie


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

Just done a search and this pub near Plumpton (approx 5 miles from Ditchling) came up as a campsite. http://www.nationaltrail.co.uk/SouthDowns/site.asp?PageId=40&SiteId=277&c=11

Don't know of the place but it might be worth a phonecall.

Julie


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thank you! I have emailed both of these. Looks like I might be spoilt for choice :lol:


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

Hope you have some luck with one of these two - let us know how you get on. I ran past the Jack and Jill windmills today - there was some very large snow drifts up there which was quite surprising as most of the snow had disappeared by Friday last week.

Julie


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Well before I even posted on here I had emailed Plumpton racecourse as I know racecourses often take caravans etc.

Their reply just came and they do take caravans and do not see why a motorhome should be any different :lol: They charge £8 per night and there are toilets and a tap in the centre of the racecourse. Just wondering about the softness of the ground though :roll: 

Looking at their website they are starting a new venture of drive in movies in April. That could be a good theme for a rally :lol: 

Will keep you posted on the other replies.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Dont know about 'Wanted in West Sussex'

but I was once

'Wasted in Brighton'


Sorry


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice one Frank :lol: :lol:


----------

